# Is Costco an authorized dealer?



## gthompson34 (Mar 1, 2013)

I just saw an add on Costco.ca that they are selling B&R. Can someone confirm they are not an AD? Are these real B&R's?


----------



## Mako (Apr 21, 2007)

My local Costco now has Panerai. Definitely not an AD but I believe all the watches are the real deal.


----------



## gthompson34 (Mar 1, 2013)

I worry if they are the real deal. I know for some products Costco enters into agreements with the manufacturer to make "Costco-specific" products. For some products, that means inferior parts are used to get the price to a Costco acceptable level. Televisions are a perfect example.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Costco has been selling fine watches for a while. I've read many posts about it. I highly doubt that a company as big as Costco is selling fakes. On the other hand, I highly doubt that Panerai or B&R or any of the high end companies that they're selling, is supplying them with watches. They're probably picking them up sideways like any other gray market dealer. This is my belief, not based on any knowledge;-)


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

gthompson34 said:


> I worry if they are the real deal. I know for some products Costco enters into agreements with the manufacturer to make "Costco-specific" products. For some products, that means inferior parts are used to get the price to a Costco acceptable level. Televisions are a perfect example.


It is an interesting fact. I didn't know that products they sell are inferior to mainstream products.

My local Costco carries Cartier, Breitling, Tag, Seiko, Invicta and so on. Did you ask the customer service desk? They should know.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

No.


----------



## gthompson34 (Mar 1, 2013)

Did a little digging and found that Costco appears to buy from the gray market and was sued by Omega for copyright infringement.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omega_S.A._v._Costco_Wholesale_Corp.


----------



## gthompson34 (Mar 1, 2013)

As for Costco in general, I can only speak to TVs. Some of the their TVs are not the same as what you buy at a nice a/v store. Watch the model #s. If they are off by a digit or add a letter or #, it is likely the manufacturer has entered into a deal wtih Costco to sell bulk TVs, which are often made as an inferior product to the original model #. In short, cheaper Chinese parts and/or made in China.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Well they recently got pinched for selling counterfeit Tiffany, sooooooooo...... Your call.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

gthompson34 said:


> I worry if they are the real deal. I know for some products Costco enters into agreements with the manufacturer to make "Costco-specific" products. For some products, that means inferior parts are used to get the price to a Costco acceptable level. Televisions are a perfect example.


Costco doesn't need to lessen the quality of any item.

IMO many of their store specific items (Kirkland labeled) are a step above the norm. They have a proven _solid reputation_.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

gthompson34 said:


> As for Costco in general, I can only speak to TVs. Some of the their TVs are not the same as what you buy at a nice a/v store. Watch the model #s. If they are off by a digit or add a letter or #, it is likely the manufacturer has entered into a deal wtih Costco to sell bulk TVs, which are often made as an inferior product to the original model #. In short, cheaper Chinese parts and/or made in China.


Wrong. This I know as I used to deal with electronics. If you're a big enough retailer, you can get your own model numbers. Plus one feature or minus one feature. When it comes to best price guarantee, the retailer doesn't have to worry about another dealer undercutting him.;-) It has nothing to do with cheaper parts.
And as to the Tiffany (which I never heard about), that would confirm that they're getting these on the gray market as I originally suspected. A company as big as Costco is certainly not going to risk everything to sell fake goods.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Have no fear when buying a watch from Costco. Why you ask? There crazy return policy on watches. My Costco told me if I'm not happy with the watch anytime for the first year I can return it... Really, so this means I can basically borrow a $6,000 Watch for a year , enjoy it and then bring it back for a full refund.. It sounds insane, but apparently this is true.


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

ALL 'Authorised Dealers' details are on the Bell & Ross Official Site website. !!
...they are definitely NOT an AD!


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

costco is not an AD for anything other than their own brand. they are a wholesaler. same as sam's. they are probably floor displays or surplus or unpopular styles that did not sell well.


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)

rockin'ron said:


> Wrong. This I know as I used to deal with electronics. If you're a big enough retailer, you can get your own model numbers. Plus one feature or minus one feature. When it comes to best price guarantee, the retailer doesn't have to worry about another dealer undercutting him.;-) It has nothing to do with cheaper parts.
> And as to the Tiffany (which I never heard about), that would confirm that they're getting these on the gray market as I originally suspected. A company as big as Costco is certainly not going to risk everything to sell fake goods.


X 2


----------

